# Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren



## Supercomputer (9. Juli 2014)

*Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Hallo,

da ich nicht die ganze Zeit vor einem Prolekt hocken möchte, beginne ich auch mit der Planung für ein anderes Projekt.
Leider ist es bei Pc-Konfiguratoren meistens so, dass sie an bestimmte Shops gebunden sind und daher nur eine begrenzte Auswahl bieten.

Ich möchte nun einen Datenbankgestützen Pc-Konfigurator Programmieren, der:

1. Unabhängig ist, also jegliche Hard-/Software soll zur verfügung steht. (Ab einem bestimmten Datum)
2. eine Korrektearbeitsweise hat.
3. einfach zu bedienen ist.
4. und die Möglichkeit bietet vorhandenen Komponenten einzugeben und so auch Aufrüstungen zu konfigurieren.

Wie findet ihr die Idee und gibt es was zu ergänzen?
Welche Hersteller sollen vertreten sein (werde Hersteller wie Intel, AMD, MSI, ASUS usw. anschreiben) mir geht es bei dieser Frage eher um die weniger bekannten Hersteller, die jedoch trozdem eine gute Arbeit leisten und es wert sind auch gelistet zu werden.
Sollte dieser Konfigurator auf einer Webseite laufen und/oder als eine Applikation zum Downlaod stehen?

Bei weiteren Fragen, ergänzenden Ideeen und Anregungen, bitte einfach schreiben.

Über Feedback von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juli 2014)

Nette Idee 

Solche wie Zotac, PowerColor würde ich auch anschreiben also auch alle kleineren. Im groben reichen aber auch nur die Modellbezeichnungen (280x, Gtx 770 usw)

Auf einer Website hört sich gut an, als App im PlayStore/Apple Store kann man auch nachdenken.


----------



## informatrixx (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Super 

Aber wäre noch cool, wenn irgendwie Benchmarks noch dazukommen,
beispielsweise die FLOPS-Leistung von der CPU mit drin wäre oder so


----------



## Supercomputer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich möchte die Hersteller direkt anschreiben, um möglcihst genaue Inforamtionen von den Produkten zu bekommen, die hoffentlich Objektive und nicht von Gerüchten oder von anderen Tendezen beeinflusst und verfälscht wurden.

Wer macht gute und Repräsentative Benchmarks?


----------



## Buxxdehude (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Gibt es sowas nicht schon?

Mit Geizhals kann ich Wunschlisten erstellen. 
Habe zu jedem Teil seine Daten. Den Preis. 
Benchmarks und Tests sind verlinkt. 

Was will man mehr?


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Im Zweifelsfall selber benchen  Auf Herstellerangaben kann man sich in der Regel jedenfalls nicht verlassen.


----------



## ich111 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Bei CPUs und Grakas würde ich PCGH und Computerbase wählen.

Du weißt aber schon wie viel Arbeit auf dich zukommt. Auf Herstellerinfos kannst du dich bei Grakas und CPUs eigentlich nicht verlassen, die schreiben gerne Zeugs, wie xx % kühler und xx% leiser, von meiner 560Ti hab ich aber unter Last nicht den Eindruck, dass die Leiser als das Referenzdesign ist.


----------



## Supercomputer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas nicht schon?
> 
> Mit Geizhals kann ich Wunschlisten erstellen.
> Habe zu jedem Teil seine Daten. Den Preis.
> ...


 

Und jeder Anfänger schafft es damit einen laufenden Computer zu erstellen?


Dass es viel Arbeit wird, ist mir bewusst.
Ich möchte von den Herstellern nur Daten für das einzelne Produkt, z.B. Stromverbrauch.


----------



## informatrixx (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich verlasse mich meistens bei Benchmarks auf:

für GPU: videobenchmark.net
für CPU: cpubenchmark.net

oben kann man ja für alle Kategorien weiter noch anklicken.

Weiß nur nicht, ob die immer brandaktuell sind

Edit:
ja stimmt, oben steht da ja "Updated Daily"


----------



## BennHi (9. Juli 2014)

coole sache  

wichtig fände ich dass wie beim Konfigurator von alternate die kompatibilität geprüft wird und wenn 3 120mm Radiatoren auswählt sind aber des gehäuse nur 2 nimmt dass man dann darauf hingewiesen wird. selbes gilt für sockel und chipsätze.. 

wenn das dein Zeitliches kontingent nicht überschreitet, kannst du ja auch noch eine Liste für Perepherie machen, gerade dort gibt es abseits der Massenware viele kleine, unbeachtete Hersteller.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei CPUs und Grakas würde ich PCGH und Computerbase wählen.
> 
> Du weißt aber schon wie viel Arbeit auf dich zukommt. Auf Herstellerinfos kannst du dich bei Grakas und CPUs eigentlich nicht verlassen, die schreiben gerne Zeugs, wie xx % kühler und xx% leiser, von meiner 560Ti hab ich aber unter Last nicht den Eindruck, dass die Leiser als das Referenzdesign ist.


 Jo oder 320 GB/s Speicherbandbreite angegeben, maximal gemessen mit realitätsfernen optimierten synthetischen Benchmarks max. 180 GB/s. Schon alles erlebt ^^


----------



## Supercomputer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



BennHi schrieb:


> coole sache
> 
> wichtig fände ich dass wie beim Konfigurator von alternate die kompatibilität geprüft wird und wenn 3 120mm Radiatoren auswählt sind aber des gehäuse nur 2 nimmt dass man dann darauf hingewiesen wird. selbes gilt für sockel und chipsätze..
> 
> wenn das dein Zeitliches kontingent nicht überschreitet, kannst du ja auch noch eine Liste für Perepherie machen, gerade dort gibt es abseits der Massenware viele kleine, unbeachtete Hersteller.


 
Wenn dann richtig, ist alles was nach dem 1.1.2000 Herauskam genug, oder ist das Datum noch zu spät? 
Ich würde bei diesem Datum einsteigen, oder doch besser bei 8080 die erste "Echten CPU"?


Was ich bei dem Alternet Konfigurator stört ist, dass wenn man ein Dual-CPU Board auswählt und 2 CPU-Lüfter einbauen will, die Meldung kommt das nur einer möglcih sei. (Weiß nicht ovb dieser Fehler mittlerweile behoben wurde)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (9. Juli 2014)

Also das hört sich super geil an 

Wird aber echt ein Haufen an Arbeit sein.


----------



## Supercomputer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich habe mir alle Hersteller von Hardware die ich gefunden habe in einer Liste zusammen gefasst, wenn noch einer Fehlt oder Fehler drinnen sind, bitte ich um Korrektur.
Hier die Liste:


Spoiler



3Com
3Dconnexion
3D Systems
3M
3R System
4G Systems
A+case
A.C.Ryan
AC Ryan
A4Tech
ABIT
ABUS
Abee
Acer
Acme
Acti
Actidata
Adaptec
ADATA
AEG
Aerial7
Aeneon
AeroCool
AG neovo
Agfa
Aiptek
AirLive
Akasa
AKG
Alcatel
All4u
Allen&Heath
Allied Telesis
Allnet
Alpenföhn
Alphacool
Altec Lansing
Amacom
AmacroX
AMD
Anfi-tec
anidées
Antec
Anubis Typhoon
Anyse
AOC
Aopen
Apacer
APC
Apple
Aqua Computer
ARCTIC
Arctic
Arctic Cooling
Arctic Silver
Arctic Sound
Arduino
Areca
Areca/Tekram
ASRock
ASUS
Asustor
ATEN
ATI
ATTO
Audio-Technica
Audioquest
AverMedia
Avexir
AVF
Avision
AVM
AVTech
Avocent
Axle
Axis
AXP
B&W
Bang & Olufsen
be quiet!
BeagleBone
beats by dr.dre
BeeVeryCreative
Behringer
Belinea
Belkin
Behringer
BenQ
BestMedia
beyerdynamic
BigBen
Bintec Elmeg
Biostar
BitFenix
Bitspower
Bixolon
Black Ice
Bodino
Bone
Bosch
Bose
Brother
Buffalo
C.ltoh
Canon
Canyon
Cape
Captiva
Casado
Casetronic
Chenbro
Cherry
CHIEF
Chieftec
chiliGREEN
cinemaXpro
Cisco
Clicktronic
Club 3D
CMX
CnMemory
Code-P
Codegen
Comay
Compad
Compro
Compucase
CompuStocx
Conceptronic
Conrad
Contour
Cooler Master
Coolink
Coollaboratory
Cooltek
Corepad
Corsair
Cougar
Creative
Cresyn
Crucial
Cubitek
Cyber Snipa
CyberPower
D-Link
Danger Den
Data Robotics
Dawicontrol
Deepcool
Dell
DeLOCK
Delta Electronics
DEMCiflex
Denon
devolo
Diatec
Dicota
Digital Devices
Digittrade
Digitus
Disk2go
DNP
Dovado
DrayTek
Ducky
DVBSky
DviCO
Dymo
Dynamode
Dynatron
easyNova
Eaton
Ebode
Ed Hardy
Edifier
Edimax
Ednet
Effekta
EK Water Blocks
EKL
Elecom
Elgato
Elitgroup
Eizo
Elo
Elro
Eminent
Emtec
Enermax
EnGenius
Enzotech
Epson
Equip
Ergotron
ESI
eSmart
Esperanza
Etymotic
Evercool
Evertech
EVGA
exceleram
Exsys
extrememory
EYE
Fantec
Felix
Foscam
Fostex
Foxconn
Fractal Design
Freecom
FreeSculpt
FrozenQ
FSP Fortron/Source
Fujifilm
Fujitsu
Func
Funkwerk
Fusion-io
G&BL
G-Cube
G-Technology
G.Skill
Gainward
Gefen
Gelid
Gelid Solutions
GeIL
Gembird
Gemini
Genius
GeoVision
German RepRap
Gigabyte
Goldring
Goodram
Grado
Grandstream
Griffin
Grothe
Guillemot
Hagor
Hama
Hanns.G
Hanvon
Harman Kardon
Harmony
Hauppauge
HDI
Hercules
HGST
HiFiMAN
HighPoint
HIS
Hitachi
HKC
HP
HP Compaq
Huawei
Hypertec
Hyundai
I-tec
IBM
ichbinleise
iconBIT
ICP
Icy Dock
iFroqz
iiyama
Ikonik
Imation
Impactics
In-akustik
In Win
Infortrend
InLine
Inno3D
Innovatek
INSTAR
Integral
Intel
Intellinet
Intenso
Inter-Tech
IOCell
IOGEAR
IqinVision
iStorage
Itron
Jays
JBL
JBSystems
JCP
Jersy
Jetway
Jou Jye
Jouyance
Juniper
JVC
Kensington
KeySonic
KFA²
Kicker
King Mod
Kingmax
KingSpec
Kingston
Klipsch
Knürr
Kodak
Koolance
Koss
Konica Minolta
König
Kyocera
Kyocera Mita
Lable the cable
Labtec
LaCie
Laing
Lamptron
Lancom
Lancool
LC-Power
Leadtek
Lenovo
Lenovo IBM
LenovoEMC
LEPA
Level One
Lexar
Lexma
Lexmark
LG Electronics
Lian Li
Linksys
Linkworld
Lindy
LiteOn
liyama
Logic3
LogicKeyboard
LogiLink
Logitech
Longshine
Lupus Electronics
LSI
LSI 3ware
LSI Logic
M-Audio
M-Cab
Mach Xtreme
Mach Xtreme Technology
MadCatz
Madrics
MagiCool
Manhattan
Mapower
Matrox
Maxell
mCubed
Me2
Media-Tech
MediaRange
Medion
Memorex
Memoright
Memorysolution
memup
Meru
MGE
Microlab
Micron
Microsoft
Microtek
Mimoco
Mionix
MIPS
Mobotix
Modecom
Morex
Motorola
MS-Tech
MSI
Mtron
Multicase
Mushkin
Mustang
Mustek
Mystque
Nanoxia
Natec
NEC
Netgear
NewStar
Nexus
Nintenso
Nixon
Nocuta
Noiseblocker
Nokia
Nortel
NorthQ
Novatel
Novatron
Numark
NZXT
OCZ
Oehlbach
OKI
OmniMount
Omnitronic
On Network
One For All
Online
Onnoto
Option
Ortofon
Origenea
Origin Storage
OvisLink
OWC
Ozone
Palit
Panasonic
Panram
Papst
Pat Says Now
Patriot
PC Power & Cooling
PCTV
peerless
Perixx
Phanteks
Philips
Phobya
Phoenix
Photofast
Physix
Pinnacle
Pioneer
Planet
Platronics
Plextor
Plustek
PNY
Point of View
PowerColor
PowerWalker
PQI
Prestigio
Pretec
Preytek
Promochill
Prolimatech
Promise
PureLink
Qimonda
Qnap
QPAD
Quantum
Raidmax
RaidSonic
Raijintek
Rapoo
Raptor
Raptor Gaming
Raptoxx
Raspberry Pi
Rasurbo
Razer
Reekin
Reflecta
Reloop
Renice
Revoltec
Ricoh
Roccat
ROOMS
Roland
Roline
Rollei
RunCore
Sagem
Samson
Samsung
Saitek
SanDisk
Sansun
Sanyo
Sapphire
Schwaiger
Scythe
Sea Sonic
Seagate
Secomp
Sennheiser
Sharkoon
Sharp
Shure
Shuttle
silentmaxx
SilenX
Silicon Power
SilverStone
Sintermask
Sitecom
Skullcandy
Skymaster
SmartCooler
SMC
SMS
Solidata
Sonnet
Sony
Sony Optiarc
Sophos
Soundgraph
Sparkle
Speedlink
Spire
Stanton
StarTech
SteelSeries
Streacom
Sunbeam
Sunnytek
Super Flower
Super Talent
Supermicro
Swann
Sweex
Swiftech
Syabas Technology
Synology
Tacens
TallyGenicom
Tandberg
takeMS
Targus
TBS
TDK
TEAC
Team
TeamGroup
Tacens
Techflex
Technaxx
Technics
TechniSat
TechnoTrend
Techsolo
Telekom
Tenda
TerraTec
Tesoro
Teufel
TeVii
Thecus
Thermalright
Thermaltake
Thomson
Thrustmaster
Titan
Toshiba
TP-Link
Tracer
Transcend
TrekStor
TRENDnet
Triton
Tronje
Trust
Tt eSports
Tyan
Typhoon
Ubiquiti
Ultimaker
Ultrasone
Ultron
V7
VCM
Verax
Verbatim
Velleman
Vestax
VIA
Victorinox
ViewSonic
Vogel's
ViPower
Vivanco
Vivotek
VTX3D
Wacom
Watchguard
Watercool
Wavemaster
WESC
Western Digital
Wortmann
WowPen
Winkom
Wintech
X-Rite
Xerox
XFX
Xigmatek
Xilence
Xoro
XSPC
Xtreamer
Y-cam
Yamaha
Yate Loon
YS-Tech
Zalman
Zaward
ZEROtherm
Zippy
Zotac
Zowie
ZTE
ZyXEL



Desweiter habe ich mir auch Gedanken über die Bediehnung gemacht, dass erste Interface wird eine Auswahl aus 4 Modi bieten:
1. Auf Programm optimieren
2. Auf Anwendungsgebiet optimieren
3. Auf Buget optimieren
4. Freie Wahl


Wenn ihr nich verbesserungen oder gute Ideeen habt, dann bitte antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Naja mann könnte z.B geizhals crawlen. So hat man schon einmal alle Komponenten mit den technischen Spezifikationen, wahrscheinlich gibts da aber auch bessere Möglichkeiten. Ich würde mich erstmal um das backend kümmern. Die grafische Oberfläche kann imho warten. 

Generell würde ich ein abstracte Klasse namens Komponent erstellen, die technische Daten, Root Komponent (z.B wo das spezfische Komponent montiert werden muss) sowie benöigte Interfaces (Cpu brauchen einen bestimmten Sockel) und ein genaue Bezeichnung (Name) beinhaltet.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich weiß nicht, wie Webseite auf das crawlen reagieren, sorgt ja doch schon für etwas Trafic.

Das Backend darf auf keinen fall zu kurz kommen, nachher wird noch ein DD3 RAM Riegel für einen DDR2 als passend an gezeigt. 

Ich frage mich gerade nur wie ich die Datenbank strukturieren soll.

Pro Component eine (CPUs in eine Tabelle, Krafikkarten in eine eigene Tabelle usw.)
oder pro Hersteller eine Tabelle (Asus in eine AMD in eine andere)
oder doch alles zusammen in einer,
oder etwas anderes

Ich tendiere eher zu Variante 1.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade nur wie ich die Datenbank strukturieren soll.
> 
> Pro Component eine (CPUs in eine Tabelle, Krafikkarten in eine eigene Tabelle usw.)
> oder pro Hersteller eine Tabelle (Asus in eine AMD in eine andere)
> ...


 

Ich würde das Ganze irgendwie so aufbauen...


Tables: 
- COM_COMPONENTS [COM_ID, COM_CODE, COM_BEZEICHNUNG] {Bsp.: 1, GRAK, Grafikkarte}
- MAN_MANUFACTURER [MAN_ID, MAN_CODE, MAN_NAME] {Bsp.: 12, ASUS, Asus}
- INT_INTERFACES [INT_ID, INT_CODE, INT_NAME] {Bsp.: 5, PCIE, PCI-Express 2.0}
- GRA_GRAPHICCARDS [GRA_ID, GRA_COMID, GRA_MANID, GRA_NAME, GRA_INTID, GRA_SPEC1, ...] {Bsp.: 77, 1, 12, R9 280 DirectCU II (3GB), 5, 1024 Shader, ...}
- ...

Ps: Was noch interessant wäre, wenn du z.B. zu einem Mainboard die vom Hersteller geprüften RAM-Riegel anzeigen könntest.


----------



## MR.Chaos (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

cool wäre natürlich auch wenn die Software die komponenten abstimmt wie bei alternat, ob sie zusammen arbeiten usw   das man nich ein Intel I7 mit einem AM3+ Board bestellt


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



MR.Chaos schrieb:


> cool wäre natürlich auch wenn die Software die komponenten abstimmt wie bei alternat, ob sie zusammen arbeiten usw   das man nich ein Intel I7 mit einem AM3+ Board bestellt


 
Dass sollte jeder Konfigurator können 


Danke taks, dass ist eine gute Idee, da die MySQL datenbank eh relational ist, ist dein Vorschlag sehr gut.

Im Programm selbst werden die Teile mit verschieden Farbigen Hintergründen gekennzeichnet:
1. Grün -> Passt auf jeden fall.
2. Blau -> Passt, wird aber nicht die volle Leistung erbringen
3. Gelb -> Passt, kann aber zu Problemen führen.
4. Orange -> Passt nur unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, da 1 normale Eigenschaft nicht erfüllt wird (z.B. der CPU Küler etwas zu klein "Boxed Lüfter") 2 mal Orange = Rot.
4. Rot -> Passt nicht, da 1 krtische Eigenschaft nicht erfüllt wird (z.B. i7 auf AM3 Board)

Teile bei denen mehr Eigenschaften nicht passen, werden nicht an gezeigt oder mit schwarzem Hintergrund. Weiß noch nicht ganz.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Im Programm selbst werden die Teile mit verschieden Farbigen Hintergründen gekennzeichnet:
> 1. Grün -> Passt auf jeden fall.
> 2. Blau -> Passt, wird aber nicht die volle Leistung erbringen
> 3. Gelb -> Passt, kann aber zu Problemen führen.
> ...


 
Ich denke das sind zu viele Farben -> nicht übersichtlich.
Ich würde nur Grün, Gelb und Rot nehmen und zusätzliche Informationen hinterlegen.
Also wenns passt Grün, wenn etwas nicht ganz stimmt Gelb und mit einem Text auf den "Fehler" hinweisen, wenn nicht kompatibel dann Rot.
Wenn etwas nicht passt (i7 auf AM3+), sollte es dem Benutzer garnicht angezeigt werden.
Ist für dich vielleicht ein Mehraufwand, aber für den Benutzer ist es denke ich einfacher zu erkennen/unterscheiden ob etwas nicht passt und was nicht passt


Gruss


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Oder beides, Farben und die Hinweise, so ist es übersichtlich und nach einer kurzen Einarbeitung, kann man sich dann schnell an den Farben orientieren.


----------



## MR.Chaos (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

wenn das jetzt ein tagebuch wird dann hast du schon ein abbo xD


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage:

für die Webaplication:

PHP -> Schneller, sorgt aber für erhöhte Serverlast.
Java -> Langsamer, schont aber die Servern.

Was ist besser?

Bei der Normalen Applikation kommt C++ mit Qt zum Zuge -> alle Plattformen einmal Code schreiben.


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Juli 2014)

Gute idee.

Wie wäre es wenn auch produjte vorgeschlagen werden die oft zusammen gekauft werden? 
So ähnlich wie bei amazon. Und wenn jemand eine konfig hat die dan auch irgendwo bestellt und selber getestet hat vll. Auch eine art kommentarbereich wo man seine konfig vorstellen kann und sagen kann was gut ist und was vervesert werden kann. Dan könnten sich dies andere die eine konfig machen wollen sich sowas als anreiz nehmen.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn auch produjte vorgeschlagen werden die oft zusammen gekauft werden?
> So ähnlich wie bei amazon. Und wenn jemand eine konfig hat die dan auch irgendwo bestellt und selber getestet hat vll. Auch eine art kommentarbereich wo man seine konfig vorstellen kann und sagen kann was gut ist und was vervesert werden kann. Dan könnten sich dies andere die eine konfig machen wollen sich sowas als anreiz nehmen.



Ich wollte ein Forum anschließen.
Das mit den Empfehlungen wie bei Amazoon ist eine gute Idee, jedoch weiß ich auf Anhieb nicht, wie ich die Daten erfassen und auswerten soll.
Wahrscheinlich aber mit einem Algorithmus der schaut, was wurde wie oft womit kombiniert und wie waren anschließend die Bewertungen der User. usw.


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Juli 2014)

Supercomputer schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein Forum anschließen.
> Das mit den Empfehlungen wie bei Amazoon ist eine gute Idee, jedoch weiß ich auf Anhieb nicht, wie ich die Daten erfassen und auswerten soll.
> Wahrscheinlich aber mit einem Algorithmus der schaut, was wurde wie oft womit kombiniert und wie waren anschließend die Bewertungen der User. usw.



Ja sowas in der art. Wenn Leute die s draufhaben Feedback geben zu Produkten,  ist es für Leute die keine ahnung haben einfacher. 

Vll unterstützen ja leut wie die pcgh einen und lassen einen ihre tests in das ganze integrieren bei den jeweiligen produkten.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit die Hersteller abklappern, nachfrage ob ich die Produkte präsentieren darf usw.

Nicht dass ich nachher noch irgendwelche Probleme bekomme.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die Maße stimmen, die die Hersteller über ihre Produkte her geben, hatte mal einen CPU Lüfter gesucht 8 verschieden Gewichtsangaben und 5 Verschieden Größen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine andere Frage:
> 
> für die Webaplication:
> 
> ...


 
Java ist php mindestens ebenbürtig, wahrscheinlich sogar schneller. 
C++ muss du trotzdem noch für jede Plattform kompilieren und die Chance, das spezifische Funktion auf einer der Plattformen nicht vorhanden sind, ist relativ hoch. 

Generell brauchst du einen server mit Datenbank. Der Client gibt die Daten dann in irgendeiner Form wieder. Java hat z.B mit JavaFX ein sehr mächtige Oberflächen API. Für web Anwendungen kann auch Java mit GWT ins spiel gebracht werden.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Java ist php mindestens ebenbürtig, wahrscheinlich sogar schneller.


 
Ich mag Java leider nicht so sehr, da man da von Oracle abhängig ist.

Das mit dem Server und dem Client ist klar.
PHP arbeitet Serverseitig, so müssen nur geringe Mengen an Daten verschickt werden, da die Überprüfung alles vom Server her läuft.
Bei Java müssten mehr Daten übertragen werden, da es Client bezogen ist.

Der Code muss mit Qt nur neu Compeliert werden, das war es.
Da Qt sehr mächtig ist und vieles selbst liefert.


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Inwiefern abhängig von Oracle? 
Und wieso muss PHP nur geringe Datenmenge verschicken? 

Bei QT hast du trotz allem noch keinen Server. 

Sorry da ich ein Java fanboy bin muss ich das Fragen ))


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Ich mag Java leider nicht so sehr, da man da von Oracle abhängig ist.
> 
> Das mit dem Server und dem Client ist klar.
> PHP arbeitet Serverseitig, so müssen nur geringe Mengen an Daten verschickt werden, da die Überprüfung alles vom Server her läuft.
> Bei Java müssten mehr Daten übertragen werden, da es Client bezogen ist.


Gibt auch das offene OpenJDK, nutze ich unter Linux.

Vernünftige Java-Webanwendungebn laufen wie PHP auch auf dem Server (JSP, Servlets, etc bzw. JavaEE). Wer mir heutzutage mit einem Java Applet ankommt, kriegt von mir direkt einen imaginären Tritt in die unteren Regionen.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Fanboy vs. Fanboy 


Wenn ich es über Java laufen lasse, muss ich auch die Kontrollmethoden mit schicken.

Lasse ich es über PHP laufen, muss ich neben den Grafiken mehr oder weniger nur Checksummen verschicken, da die Berechnungen ja vom Server kommen.


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Nö. Der Server berechnet und sucht Daten. Der Client zeigt sie an. Fertig. Das ist in Java nicht anders. Eingabeüberprüfungen kannst du im Client sowie im Server machen. Du kannst auch gar keine machen. Das ist alles dir überlassen. Ist allerdings auch bei PHP nicht anders. 

Jedoch ist Java keine inkonsistente Sprache.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Fanboy vs. Fanboy
> 
> 
> Wenn ich es über Java laufen lasse, muss ich auch die Kontrollmethoden mit schicken.
> ...


JavaEE (JSP, JSF, Servletes und wie sie alle heißen) ist serverseitiges Java. Der Client bekommt wie bei PHP nur die fertige HTML Seite. Von der Idee her ist das genau wie PHP, wobei JavaEE im professionellen Umfeld (Unternehmenssoftware) ziemlich beliebt ist. Außerdem habe ich hier nichts bezüglich Fanboys gesagt ^^ Das war nur eine Korrektur nachweislich falscher Aussagen 

Sicherheitshalber sei noch erwähnt: Java != JavaScript. Ganz was anderes.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber sei noch erwähnt: Java != JavaScript. Ganz was anderes.


 
Das weiß ich 
Java = Programmiersprache
JavaScript = Scriptsprache


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Dann hast du schon mal nen Pluspunkt gesammelt  Ich habe das jetzt halt nur erwähnt, weil ich da in der Vergangenheit schon gewisse Erfahrungen sammeln durfte


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Jaja immer diese Java != Javascript Diskussionen  

Es gibt jedoch ein Compiler der Java nach Javascript übersetzt und mit Nashorn kann man nun auch Javascript im javacode verwenden.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Dann hast du schon mal nen Pluspunkt gesammelt  Ich habe das jetzt halt nur erwähnt, weil ich da in der Vergangenheit schon gewisse Erfahrungen sammeln durfte



Bei Sätzen wie "Ich kann Javascript wie mache ich ein Spiel..." 

Findet man leider zu Hauff


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wobei das mittlerweile ja ganz gut geht. Sogar auf Konsolen, hab da mal ne Demo einer HTML5/JS Engine auf der Wii U gesehen.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

HTML5 ist ja eigentlich eine Programmiersprache, Javascript übernimmt in den Anwendungen eigentlich  die Aufgaben vom CSS. (Soweit ich weiß)


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Der Entwickler hatte mir zwar erklärt, wie das Dingens funktioniert, aber das ist jetzt schon zwei Jahre her  Zumal ich mit diesem Webgedöns eh nicht richtig warm werde, ich bin eher klassischer Anwendungsentwickler.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Mit Webdesign habe ich es auch nicht so, aber für den Konfigurator sollte es reichen 


Wie gut sind die Benchmarks von: http://www.anandtech.com/ ?


----------



## Rho (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> HTML5 ist ja eigentlich eine Programmiersprache, Javascript übernimmt in den Anwendungen eigentlich  die Aufgaben vom CSS.



O.ô

Ich hoffe, das Zeug, das du rauchst, macht wenigstens gute Laune.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Rho schrieb:


> O.ô
> 
> Ich hoffe, das Zeug, das du rauchst, macht wenigstens gute Laune.


 
Dann korrigiere mich doch, wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## Rho (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Deine Aussage ist einfach völliger Schwachsinn. Du kannst aber gerne mal ein Beispiel liefern, das deine These unterstützt. 

Davon abgesehen ist es absolut unsinnig den kompletten direkt vorangegangenen Beitrag zu zitieren.


----------



## Deeron (11. Juli 2014)

Ich persönlich würde ein Programm bevorzugen, welches als ausführbare Datei heruntergeladen werden kann und man nicht installieren muss.
Dabei dann die Datenbank auf einem Server mit der Option die Datenbank in der derzeitigen Fassung herunterladen zu können.
Bei den Downloads könnte man dann auch evtl nach bestimmten bereichen sortieren (Hersteller, Low-Budget, High-End).

Später wäre eine Mobil-App ein schönes Nice-To-Have.

Ich sehe das gerade aus Anwendersicht ^^.


----------



## Supercomputer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ein Programm bevorzugen, welches als ausführbare Datei heruntergeladen werden kann und man nicht installieren muss.


 
Dazu müsste ich die DLLs Statisch linken und das kostet mich eine Lizenz.

Als mobile App darf ich auch ohne die Lizenz statisch linken (ist ja auch nicht anders möglich).
Hier mal der Link zu Qt Qt Project

Bei Dingen wie TXT, Vt-d, VT-x, VT usw. reicht ein boolean wert, also true oder false aus, oder?


----------



## XPrototypeX (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Warum nicht eine Webanwendung. Das läuft (wenn du es richtig machst) auf einem handy und im Browser. Man muss nichts installieren und hat kein ärger mit verschiedenen os. 

Wobei wenn ich mri deine Aussage bezüglich HTML und JS anschaue... OhjeexD 

Ich bezweifele auch das du das Konzept einer DLL (Dynamic Link Libary) richtig verstanden hast...


----------



## bingo88 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

AFAIK ist die Art der benötigten Lizenz von der Verwendung abhänging. Wenn dein Code Open Source ist (also (L)GPL), dann ist das ok, für alles andere brauchst du ne kommerzielle Lizenz. Das hat mit statischem Linken nichts zu tun, wobei ich von einer solchen Bedingung auch noch nie etwas gehört habe (selbst abseits von Qt).


----------



## Supercomputer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ok, bing88


Hier ist einmal ein Bild von der Indexseit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin kein Designer, bitte nicht umbringen wenn das Design Mist ist.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn schon PHP und Java diskutiert werden, muss man auf jeden Fall auch node.js als denkanstoss nochmal reingeben. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber man sollte man zumindest mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Supercomputer (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich kenne mich leider nur mit C++ und etwas PHP aus  im Bereich der Programmiersprachen


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Rho schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist einfach völliger Schwachsinn. Du kannst aber gerne mal ein Beispiel liefern, das deine These unterstützt.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es absolut unsinnig den kompletten direkt vorangegangenen Beitrag zu zitieren.



Wie er gesagt hat, korrigiere doch seine falsche Aussage anstatt sie als völligen Schwachsinn hinzustellen... Wo HTML5 jetzt eine Programmiersprache anstatt einer Auszeichnungssprache ist, weiß ich zwar gerade auch nicht, trotzdem kein Grund so ungehalten zu reagieren.


----------



## Rho (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Was soll ich daran groß korrigieren? Das, was er von sich gegeben hat, ist einfach von Grund auf falsch. Nicht nur im Bezug auf HTML5.
Er hat sich ja auch nicht die Mühe gemacht, sein Geblubber in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu begründen oder gar ein Beispiel anzuführen, dass diesen Unsinn bestätigen würde.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ist da jemand leicht agressiv, kann das sein?


----------



## XPrototypeX (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Naja es gibt in letzter Zeit in der Programmierecke Fragen wo man einfach merkt die Leute haben keine Ahnung und nehmen sich trotzdem zu viel vor. 
Man kann ja wenigstens erwarten das ein gewisse Grundverständnis vorhanden ist und sich die Leute Zeit nehmen wenigsten ein bisschen die Theorie vorzunehmen und so sich nicht zum kompletten Idioten machen.


----------



## Supercomputer (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> HTML5 ist ja eigentlich eine Programmiersprache, Javascript übernimmt in den Anwendungen eigentlich  die Aufgaben vom CSS. (Soweit ich weiß)


 
Kann es sein, dass sich niemand um die Klammer schert?

Es gibt doch mittlerweile HTML5 basierte Spiele, und mit Javascript kann man visuelle Dinge anstellen.


----------



## Rho (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

"Soweit ich weiß" zu schreiben, macht diesen Unsinn aber auch nicht auf magische Weise richtig. Viel mehr muss man dann sagen, du weißt, was das angeht, leider nichts.
Und wenn du auf diesem Gebiet schon nicht die geringste Ahnung hast, formuliere es doch wenigstens als Frage und stelle keine aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen auf.


----------



## crys_ (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Man könnte auch geizhals einbinden, das müsste eine super Datenbank bieten für alle Komponenten bieten. Außerdem wird die automatisch für dich aktualisiert und du hast direkt Preise.


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Geizhals bietet keine öffentliche API um deren DB zu nutzen oder, wie stellst du dir den Zugriff vor?


----------



## Supercomputer (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



crys_ schrieb:


> Man könnte auch geizhals einbinden, das müsste eine super Datenbank bieten für alle Komponenten bieten. Außerdem wird die automatisch für dich aktualisiert und du hast direkt Preise.


 
Jedoch sind einige Artikel nur unvollständig mit Daten bestückt


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wie würdest du die Daten für den PC Konfigurator bekommen? Alles von Hand zu machen sollte an die Unmöglichkeit grenzen


----------



## Supercomputer (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das wird in der Tat nicht ganz so einfach sein.
Eventuell ein Programm schreiben, welches dann Tabellen mit den Daten ausliest und in die Datenbank schreibt.

Alles von Hand ein zu tippen braucht nur wahrscheinlich ein paar Monate


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Vielleicht bastel ich mal einen Webcrawler für Geizhals. Ist auf jeden Fall eine challange und nach einem kurzen sniffen der Requests auch nicht ganz trivial.


----------



## crys_ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Geizhals bietet keine öffentliche API um deren DB zu nutzen oder, wie stellst du dir den Zugriff vor?


 
Das war so gemeint, dass wenn Benutzer Komponente XYZ auswählt (z.B. R9 280) kann man dem Nutzer die Suchseite von Geizhals anbieten und er kann eine Element aus der Liste aussuchen, aus der URL bekommt man die ID des Eintrags bei Geizhals. Die Suchseite kann man über die GET-Parameter leicht steuern, z.B. http ://geizhals.de/?fs=r9+280x&in=

Das vom Nutzer ausgewählte Element der Liste kann über die von Geizhals bereitgestellte URL auf die Wunschliste gemacht werden, das wurde über einen POST-Aufruf realisiert (Parametername ist "merke", über "csfr" scheint die Session-ID zu laufen, darüber lässt die Wunschliste sich speichern). Nachdem der Nutzer alle Komponenten ausgewählt hat kann man ihn auf http ://geizhals.de/?cat=WL leiten um alle Elemente anzuzeigen und den optimalen Shop zu suchen 

Auch das kann man mit einer eigenen UI wrappen, in wie weit geizhals da etwas dagegen hat, dass man ihre Seite so einbindet muss man rausfinden.


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Jop das wäre eine Möglichkeit "cooler" wäre es natürlich, wenn eine DB schon alle Informationen hat, die auch geizhals anbietet und ggf. wenn ein User eine Komponente auswählt einfach nur auf geizhals schnell den Preis aktualisiert und im Hintergrund wie du schon sagtest eine Wunschliste zusammenstellt aus den gewünschten Komponenten.  

Müsste man natürlich klären in wie weit sich das mit dem Gesetz vereinbaren lässt. Wobei google ja auch nichts anderes macht als das Web zu crawlen.


----------



## crys_ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das kann man auch einfach machen. Man muss nur den Benutzer wirklich die spezifische Komponente auswählen lassen, damit man die ID bekommt. Den Preis kann man zur Not auch aus der Seite parsen.

Geizhals bietet halt quais alle Infos die man braucht...
Ich tüftel da mal die Woche rum und probier paar Sachen


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Okay wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin versuch ich mich auch mal dran. (Hocke grad mit 2 Stunden schlaf auf der Arbeit :S )


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Warum nur so wenig geschlafen?


Ich versuche mich gerade am Webdesign, noch gefällt es mir nicht


----------



## XPrototypeX (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Deutschland final und so. Habe von 5- 7 Uhr morgens schlafen können ^^


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Guten Schlaf diese Nacht dann. 

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich ein overflow scrollarea bekommen kann, ohne das die Scrollbar angezeigt wird, jedoch trotzdem gescrollt werden kann?


----------



## crys_ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich hab das schonmal gemacht, es geht also 
Such mal nach Breite der scrollbar verändern, wenn du die breite auf 0 setzt ist die scrollbar weg.


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das ist dann wie bei den Border


----------



## crys_ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

body::-webkit-scrollbar{ 
    display: none; 
}

body kannst du natürlich noch durch deine Klasse bzw ID ersetzen, aber so geht es.Natürlich nur für WebKit.


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Danke crys_
Gibt es auch für die anderen Browser diesen Befehl, da "webkit" ja nicht alle abdeckt.


----------



## crys_ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich hab das so mal in einem Projekt gemacht das explizit nur für Chrome war, bei IE müsste es etwas ähnliches geben, das weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Beim Mozilla ist es ja -moz... jedoch gibt es da anscheinend kein "scrollbar" 

Eventuell kann ich das Layout umstellen, so dass ich keine unsichtbare Scrollbar brauche.


----------



## crys_ (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

CSS macht doch immer Spaß 

Ich hab jetzt mal kurz ein Proof-of-Concept gemacht. Mit dieser Lösung kann man die gesamte geizhals Db anzapfen (ob die das wollen ist etwas anderes). 
Im Endeffekt ist das aber hässlich wie die Nacht, da immer die gesamte HTML-Seite geladen und "geparst" wird und sobald geizhals etwas ändet könnte das System ncith mehr funktionieren...

Mit dem Dummy-Tool kann man alle Grafikkarte bei geizhals durchsuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich wollte es gerade sagen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die das nicht so cool finden, wenn ihr deren Website crawlt bzw. deren Datenbestand anzapft. Kann schnell ne Abmahnung zur Folge haben. Besonders das Einbinden fremder Bilder ohne Erlaubnis kann schnell sehr teuer werden.


----------



## crys_ (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es gerade sagen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die das nicht so cool finden, wenn ihr deren Website crawlt bzw. deren Datenbestand anzapft. Kann schnell ne Abmahnung zur Folge haben. Besonders das Einbinden fremder Bilder ohne Erlaubnis kann schnell sehr teuer werden.


 
Das ist mir bewusst  und so wird es auch nicht funktionieren, wollte nur mal bisschen spielen 
Das Problem bei diesem Vorhaben ist schlicht und einfach das die Datenbasis fehlt. Alle guten Produktdatenbanken sind abgeschlossen oder kostenpflichtig. Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch sehe ist über Amazon zu gehen, die haben eine öffentliche API und fast alle Produkte, aber nicht mit kompletten technischen Daten. Und Preise wären dann auch von da, und wer kauft bitte hardware bei Amazon 

Gute Idee das Projekt, aber die Umsetzung wird nicht möglich sein


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das Problem ist halt, dass die Pfelge der Datenbasis unglaublich aufwändig ist (und somit Geld kostet). Deswegen gibt es da keine Datenbank für lau.


----------



## DrDii3t (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Aber wäre es nicht theoretisch möglich,  Geizhals mit ein " paaaar " vielen Schleifen durchzugehen und sich die für das Projekt wichtigen Daten ziehen würde?  Jaa das müsste mit Geizhals abgesprochen werden.... 
Diese Schleifen könnten dann auf einem Server eine Datenbank immer mit Geizhals abgleichen und falls das Programm irgendwo benutzt wird, egal ob Smartphone oder PC die Daten bleiben gleich, und die Datenbank kann von beiden genutzt werden.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob das wirklich so "einfach" geht. Fange selber gerade erst an mit dem programmieren D


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das war ja soweit eine der diskutierten Möglichkeiten. Das Problem ist halt nur, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, dass man dazu eine Erlaubnis (schriftlich!) benötigt.


----------



## DrDii3t (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich denke da wurde sich geizhals aber mit einverstanden erklären,  wenn man zum Beispiel  dezent (!) Werbung einblendet und Geozhals einen Anteil daran bescheinigt :o


----------



## Supercomputer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Der Hauptgrund, warum das crawlen nicht gerne gesehen ist, ist dass es für teils hohe Serverauslastung "ohne" Grund sorgt.

Deswegen bekomme ich CPU-World: Microprocessor news, benchmarks, information and pictures nicht gecrawlt. Auch wenn ich alle 2 Sekunden eine Verbindung aufbaue, sperren die mich aus.
Habe bereits 4 IP Adressen Verbraten.


----------



## DrDii3t (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das ist klar, und leider auch wahr. Und ärgerlich für dich. Aber was ganz anderes, was ist mit dem PCGH Schnäppchenführer?? Der greift da doch auch drauf zu, oder?? Was ist wenn es ein "offizielles" PCGH Tool wird? Dann würden die doch bestimmt den Zugriff auf die Schnäppchen Datenbank erlauben D


----------



## Supercomputer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Die Schnäppchen betreffen aber auch nicht den gesamten Datenbestand.
Da ich eh alle Hersteller anschreibe um entsprechende Genehmigungen (Fotos usw.) zu bekommen werde ich auch direkt nach den Produkten fragen.

ark.intel.com lässt sich übrigends gut crawlen


----------



## crys_ (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Warum crawlen nicht gern gesehen ist hat einen ganz anderen Grund. Viele Angreifer listen sich im ersten Schritt alle Dateien auf, das sieht für den Server gleich aus wie wenn jemand die Seite nach Infos durchsucht. Deswegen werden die IPs gesperrt.

Das selber verwalten der DB ist nciht möglich, viel zu viel Aufwand, auch wenn man nur die Produkte ohne Preise drin hat. Crawlen ist auch nciht toll, da das System bei jeder Änderung bei geizhals abstürzt.



DrDii3t schrieb:


> Das ist klar, und leider auch wahr. Und ärgerlich für dich. Aber was ganz anderes, was ist mit dem PCGH Schnäppchenführer?? Der greift da doch auch drauf zu, oder?? Was ist wenn es ein "offizielles" PCGH Tool wird? Dann würden die doch bestimmt den Zugriff auf die Schnäppchen Datenbank erlauben D


 
Den weg kann man gehen. Aber solange man keine Vernünftige Datenbasis hat brauch man da ncihts anfangen und crawlen etc. ist nicht die Richtige Lösung.
Wenn überhaupt sollte zuerst ein Konzept der zu entwickelnden Software gemacht werden, um damit "Werbung" zu machen.
Muss ja alles top ins Forum passen, sonst macht es kein Sinn


----------



## Supercomputer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Kann man ein Menü, welches beim drauf klicken auffährt auch ohne Javascript erstellen?

EDIT: Habe leider ein paar Probleme damit, dass Design dynamisch mit PHP zu ändern. 
EDIT2: Hilfreiche Seiten sollte komplett gelesen werden >.< habe es jetzt geschafft.


----------



## Supercomputer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ein Weiteres mal Entschuldigung wegen des Doppelpostens 

Ich habe jetzt einmal mögliche Buttons für den PC-Konfigurator gebastelt und möchte diese nun einmal zeigen und eure Meinung dazu hören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei stehen die Farben:
Dunkel mit weißer Schrift -> aktuelle Position der Maus auf den Buttons.

Grün -> Teil passt garantiert.
Blau -> Teil passt, bringt jedoch nicht die volle Leistung.
Grau -> Kein Teil auflistbar.
Gelb ->Teil passt, kann aber Probleme machen.
Orange -> Teil passt, jedoch nur unter guten Bedingungen.
Rot -> Teil passt nicht.
Hell -> Kein Teil ausgewählt

Ich hoffe, dass die Farben so eindeutig zu geordnet werden können.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## JJ Walker (18. Juli 2014)

Ich finde das sind zuviele abstufungen. Dafür braucjt man doch noch mal mehr Informationen über die teile als normal. Oder?


----------



## Supercomputer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ja, dazu werden (Repräsentative)Benchmarks gebraucht.

Gerade auch was die Wirkung der Kühlungen betrifft.


----------



## DrDii3t (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Achtung ich habe mir den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen! Aber als Tipp meinerseits: Fang doch erstmal mit einem groben, dann einem genauem Konzept an und schreibe dann das Programm. Das ganze designen Farbgebung etc. das geht auch alles später :o


----------



## Supercomputer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Die gehört so mit zum Konzept 
Zumindest das was ich an Farben bisher habe.

Das Layout der Seite ist Bunt ohne Ende , zumindest aktuell.


----------



## DrDii3t (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Oder man gestaltet es so, das man zb eine CPU wählt und dann automatisch nur noch Komponenten angezeigt werden, die auch passen. Wäre nur viel Arbeit die Datenbank dann zu pflegen :o


----------



## Supercomputer (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ich werde für jede relevante Eigenschaft eine Tabelle erstellen, z.B. für die Taktraten dann ist der Filter einfacher zu erstellen. (Meine ich zumindest)
Die Teile werden so zur Auswahl stehen:

In der Mitte (3 Teilig) wird oben ein Feld sein, wo eine Detailansicht und Bilder (So fern vorhanden) des Produktes welches gerade angeklickt wurde zu sehen sind.
Darunter befindet sich der Filter (Hersteller, Lautstärke, Farbe....) dieser Filter ist Dynamisch und passt sich den vorhandenen Komponenten an.
Unter dem Filter befindet sich dann eine Tabelle mit den verfügbaren Komponenten nach Kompatibilität geordnet. (Wenn also ein CPU ausgewählt wurde, werden Mainboards mit vergleichbarer Leistung (anderer Sockel) noch angezeigt, jedoch ganz unten und mit rotem oder schwarzem Hintergrund)

Alles andere wird ausgeblendet


----------



## Supercomputer (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Es geht voran, wenn auch sehr langsam.

Leider gestaltet sich die Geschichte mit den E-Mailadressen als recht schwierig, da diese teilweise gut versteckt sind.
Die Datenbank mit Test-Datensätzen ist stückweise fertig, das Design steht im Groben auch, es fehlen halt noch die Daten der Produkte und der Filter so wie ein paar andere Features laufen noch nicht.


----------



## TroaX (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Lol ich hatte so etwas ähnliches vor. Dann kann ich mir das ja sparen


----------



## Supercomputer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



TroaX schrieb:


> Lol ich hatte so etwas ähnliches vor. Dann kann ich mir das ja sparen


 
Dann habe ich einen Konkurrenten weniger


----------



## crys_ (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wo hast du jetzt die Daten her?


----------



## Supercomputer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Welche Daten meinst du?


----------



## TroaX (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Dann habe ich einen Konkurrenten weniger


Naja dann suche ich mir etwas anderes. Es macht keinen Sinn, 2x das gleiche zu haben ^^


----------



## Supercomputer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ja, das Stimmt, ich mache es nur weil ich damit das "Übers Ohr ziehen" von einigen Firmen/Shops verhindern möchte.

Jedem der es nicht unbedingt machen möchte, rate ich es nicht zu machen, da es sehr sehr viel Arbeit ist. 
Aber das ist es mir wert und war mir auch von Anfang an klar


----------



## crys_ (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Welche Daten meinst du?


 
Welche Grafikkarten es gibt etc  Also die "Hardwaredatenbank"


----------



## Supercomputer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Mit dem Anschreiben der Hersteller folgt:
1. Anfrage auf Genehmigung, die Produkte präsentieren zu dürfen
2. Eine Art "Schablone" für die Daten an die Hersteller schicken
3. Daten empfangen, kontrollieren, normalisieren.
4. Daten in die Datenbank laden und Testdaten vernichten 
5. Bugfixing, Geschwindigkeitsoptimierung und Testbetrieb aufnehmen.


----------



## Rho (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wie viele Hersteller haben dir denn bisher ihre Daten zur Verfügung gestellt?


----------



## Supercomputer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Bisher noch keiner, da ich mich noch damit befasse, die e-mail Adressen oder andere Kontaktmöglichkeiten in einer Datenbank zusammen zu führen, damit ich nicht über 3 Monate verteilt einzelne Mails verschicke.

Ich bin aber recht zuversichtlich, dass ich die benötigten Daten bekomme, da es ja kostenlose Werbung für die Hersteller ist, wenn die Produkte auswählbar sind,


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Hört sich echt cool an! Infos kannst du ja auch auf den Herstellerseiten oder Onlineshops wie Alternate oder mindfactory.de bekommen (das sind viele Artikel ja sehr genau beschrieben)


----------



## Rho (28. November 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Na, sammelst du noch immer Kontaktdaten?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (28. November 2014)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Hey dürfen wir mal deinen "Status wissen" ^^


----------



## Supercomputer (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Entschuldigt bitte meine sehr späte Antwort, zur Zeit gehe ich jeden Hersteller der Liste ab (habe welche gefunden die Insolvent sind, fusioniert, aber auch ein paar neue) und speichere mir Grundlegende Daten in die Datenbank wie Webseite und beste Kontaktmöglichkeit.
Habe aktuell 90 Hersteller in der Datenbank stehen (werde aber demnächst wieder weiter machen).


----------



## Rho (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Das beantwortet meine Frage vom November dann wohl mit einem _Ja_. Das würde bedeuten, du sammelst inzwischen seit mindestens 3 bis 4 Monaten Kontaktdaten. Wäre es nicht doch sinnvoll gewesen in der zwischenzeit mal den ein oder anderen Hersteller testweise anzuschreiben um zu erfahren, was du für ein Feedback bekommst?


----------



## Apokh (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Nichts für ungut, finde es toll wenn Leute eine Idee haben und diese gerne umsetzen wollen. Allerdings finde ich, daß Dein Projekt für eine einzelne Person definitv zu groß ist!


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ein sehr interessantes Projekt. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob du bereits die Grundfunktionen implementiert hast. Denn die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Herstellern kann durchaus Ärger entgegenwirken. Aber ob das auf der Prioritätenliste ganz oben stehen sollte? Ich würde zuerst die Grundfunktionen implementieren und dann mich um die Hersteller kümmern. Denn für die Grundfunktionen gibt es ja nur 3 Hersteller, die beachtet werden müssen. Intel, AMD und NVIDIA. Alle anderen kann man erstmal außenvorlassen.

Ich habe da auch den einen oder anderen Gedanken, wie man die Abhängigkeiten zueinander herstellen kann. Vielleicht kann man sich da ja mal austauschen, wenn du magst. An sich ist die Sache schon recht gut und dürfte auch vielen eine Hilfe sein, wenn er live ist. Aber ich würde es wirklich als Website machen und nicht als native Applikation. Das ist eher die Art Werkzeug, die sich kaum einer installieren oder downloaden möchte.


----------



## Supercomputer (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Rho schrieb:


> Das beantwortet  Das würde bedeuten, du sammelst inzwischen seit mindestens 3 bis 4 Monaten Kontaktdaten. Wäre es nicht doch sinnvoll gewesen in der zwischenzeit mal den ein oder anderen Hersteller testweise anzuschreiben um zu erfahren, was du für ein Feedback bekommst?




Ja und Nein, ich habe in der letzten Zeit auch einige andere Dinge erledigt, so habe ich meine Kenntnisse in PHP, CSS, HTML so wie PostgreeSQL und MySQL erweitert.



Apokh schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, finde es toll wenn Leute eine Idee haben und diese gerne umsetzen wollen. Allerdings finde ich, daß Dein Projekt für eine einzelne Person definitv zu groß ist!



Ja, in der Tat ist dies ein Mammut Projekt, ich bin jedoch ganz zuversichtlich, dass ich es (zwar nur nach einer sehr langen Zeit) dennoch hin bekommen werde. Da ich (leider) immer wieder mal eine Pause von 1-2 Wochen mache, um weitere Erfahrungen zu bekommen und auch um im Abitur und meiner schulischen Ausbildung nicht zurück zu fallen. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch den einen oder anderen Gedanken, wie man die Abhängigkeiten zueinander herstellen kann. Vielleicht kann man sich da ja mal austauschen, wenn du magst. An sich ist die Sache schon recht gut und dürfte auch vielen eine Hilfe sein, wenn er live ist. Aber ich würde es wirklich als Website machen und nicht als native Applikation. Das ist eher die Art Werkzeug, die sich kaum einer installieren oder downloaden möchte.



Das denke ich mir auch, als reine Webanwendung wird es wohl besser laufen.
Ich würde mich gerne über neue interessante oder auch ähnliche Gedanken freuen, gerne kannst du mich zum Gedankenaustausch anschreiben  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Hast Post


----------



## Supercomputer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Guten Abend,

ich habe nun wieder etwas Zeit gefunden um am Konfigurator zu arbeiten und gestalte nun das Frontend.

Nun habe ich eine kurze Frage, ich will zu erst alle notwendigen Teile listen und dann alle "zusätzlichen".
Habe ich nun alle wichtigen Teile zusammen?

Im Anhang ist folgendes zu sehen:

CPU ist aktuell ausgewählt.
Über der Grafikkarte ist gerade der Hover.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Ein Netzteil wäre noch ganz gut


----------



## Supercomputer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

 Stimmt 

Oder reicht auch ein Hamsterrad? 


EDIT: So ist es besser.


----------



## PcGamer512 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Klasse Projekt.
Finde es sehr gut, dass du soetwas selber erstellst und noch dazu ganz alleine 
Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß und viel Glück bei deinem Abitur.


----------



## Supercomputer (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Vielen Dank PcGamer512, dass Frontend steht nun zu ca. 60% (fehlt halt noch so das ein oder andere)


----------



## Rho (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wie viele Hersteller haben denn inzwischen geantwortet?


----------



## Supercomputer (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Bisher habe ich noch keine Mail verschickt, da ich bei Bedarf bereits etwas vorzeigen will.

Jedoch habe ich den Text, für die Mails mittlerweile soweit, dass ich euch einmal drüber schauen lassen will. (Möchte ja keinen miserablen Eindruck hinterlassen.)


Sehr geehrtes [PERSONALIZE] Team,



zur Zeit arbeite ich an einem Konfigurator für Computer- so wie Serversysteme.
Ich möchte diesen Konfigurator erstellen, um auch unerfahrenen Nutzern die Möglichkeit zu geben, ein auf ihre Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes System zusammen zu stellen, ohne an das Sortiment von einzelnen Händlern gebunden zu sein.

Nun bitte ich auch Sie um Mithilfe, um die entsprechenden Hardwarekomponenten richtig erfassen zu können.
In dieser E-Mail bitte ich sie des weiteren um die Erlaubnis, Ihre Produkte nach besten Gewissen präsentieren zu dürfen.

Der Konfigurator umfasst eine Datenbank gestützte Webapplikation, die es Nutzern erlauben soll, auf einfachem Weg funktionierende, auf die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse abgestimmte, Computer und Server zu konfigurieren.
Durch das angebundene Forum, wird es auch möglich sein, sich neben einzelnen Komponenten auch über eigene so wie über die Zusammenstellungen von anderen Nutzern auszutauschen. 

Ich möchte den Konfigurator unabhängig von jeglichem Verkäufer aufbauen und betreiben, um den Nutzern die besten Möglichkeiten zu bieten, ihr persönliches System zusammen stellen zu können.


Die Anforderungen, die ich nun an sie habe, ist die Bereitstellung aller relevanten Informationen zu Ihren Produkten, um diese nach besten Wissen in die Datenbank aufnehmen und in der Webapplikation präsentieren zu können.

Sie werden aus dieser Partnerschaft den Vorteil ziehen, dass mehr potenzielle Kunden auf Ihre Produkte aufmerksam werden, da die Webapplikation im allgemeinen Kostenlos nutzbar ist.
Dadurch ist jeder Nutzer auch ein potenzieller neuer Kunde, Ihres Unternehmens.


Für Fragen oder weiteren Anregungen Ihrerseits stehe ich gerne bereit.


Über eine Positive Antwort auf diese Schreiben ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[MYNAME]



Natürlich ohne die beiden Felder in den [].


----------



## gab3 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Schönes Projekt, auf jeden Fall! - Bin gespannt.

Hatte die Idee auch schon und habe mit dem Projekt losgelegt - doch irgendwann hat die Zeit einfach einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Wünsche dir daher viel Erfolg!


----------



## gab3 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Achja, ich hab hier was tolles gefunden - kann man sich gut daran orientieren, inspirieren. > Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker


----------



## crys_ (20. März 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Finde es toll das du da so lange dran bleibst  Hast du schon Pläne wie die Datenbank genau aussehen soll, bzw. welches System/Typ du verwenden willst? Wenn du Probleme oder Fragen zur Datenbank/Server hast helfe ich dir gerne.

Wie willst du die Datenbank den genau aktuell halten? Also neue Produkte aufnehmen und Preise abfragen?


----------



## Supercomputer (7. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Entschuldigt meine Späte Antwort, aber ich bin leider zur Zeit ziemlich ausgelastet.

Bei der Datenbank schwanke ich noch zwischen MariaDB, PostgreeSQL oder MySQL habe alle ihre vor und Nachteile.

Bin auch durch Zufall heute auf einen Beitrag von mir in dem Chip Forum gestoßen  Für Interessiette

Vielen Dank, ich werde auf jeden Fall dran bleiben, auch wenn sich der Release Termin wohl bis ans ende der Sommerferien ziehen wird. 



Ich bedanke mich auch für dein Angebot, eventuell kannst du mir ja helfen, das richtige DBMS zu finden. 

EDIT: Die aktuelle Planung umfasst (Nur Nutzer, CPU, Mainboard, Grafikkarte und RAM abgearbeitet) ca. 22 Tabellen, mit Nachschlagetabellen usw. wollen ja schön in der dritten Normalform bleiben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## Supercomputer (9. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Nochmal ein kurzes Update:
Bei der Datenbankstruktur, überlege ich zur Zeit ob es sinnvoll ist, quasi eine Doppelte Datenbank zu haben.
1. Als Datenbasis Tabellen die Transaktionsorientert  sind, also Datenintegrität, Wiederherstellungsmöglichkeiten usw. bieten (InnoDB oder ähnliche)
2. Als genutzte Daten dann eine Kopie der Tabellen z.B. als Memory oder MyISAM (oder ähnliche),
um erstens die Daten vor Veränderungen von Außen zu schützen und auch einen schnellen lesenden Zugriff auf die Daten zu erhalten.

Die schnellsten Tabellen sind ja die Memory (HEAP) Tabellen, jedoch ist der Arbeitsspeicher auch nicht unbegrenzt.
Die möglichen Tabellentypen richten sich natürlich auch an das verwendete (R)DBMS.

Was sagst du dazu  crys_ ?


----------



## bingo88 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> um erstens die Daten vor Veränderungen von Außen zu schützen und auch  einen schnellen lesenden Zugriff auf die Daten zu erhalten.


Der Zugriff auf die DB kann über Berechtigungen gesteuert werden, der DB-User der Software sollte generell nur das können dürfen, was er auch wirklich braucht. Du kannst zum Beispiel nur SELECT auf vorgefertigte Views erlauben. Zum Ändern von Daten kann man dann auf Stored Procedures/User Defined Functions zurückgreifen. So braucht der DB-User keine allgemeinen Read/Write Berechtigungen auf die DB, sondern nur Berechtigungen auf ein paar Views und SPs/UDFs. Das können eigentlich alle mir bekannten, einigermaßen brauchbaren DBMS (z. B. MySQL, MS SQL, Oracle).

Zum Thema Performance zitiere ich zunächst einmal Donald Knuth:


> Premature optimization is the root of all evil.



Was du da vorschlägst, fällt meiner Meinung nach deutlich in die Kategorie "premature optimization". Du weißt ja noch nicht einmal, ob die Datenbank überhaupt der limitierende Faktor ist. Bevor ich mir derartige Konstrukte ans Bein binden würde, würde ich versuchen den Datenbankserver und die Abfragen zu tunen. Die Standardeinstellungen sind nämlich nicht immer optimal und da kann man zum Teil sehr viel herausholen. Auch so Geschichten wie die Indizierung von Spalten spielen da eine wichtige Rolle. Die Details hängen aber vom konkreten DBMS ab, der Hardware und der anliegenden Last. Wie gesagt, wenn kein Problem da ist, muss man auch keins lösen.


----------



## bitbowl (9. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

echt coole Sache 
ich denke nur dass das verdammt viel aufwand wird für alle einzelnen Komponenten die Infos und Benchmarks etc rauszusuchen..


----------



## Rho (10. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Der wird in einem Jahr vermutlich noch immer überlegen, welches DBMS er einsetzen soll, und Kontaktdaten von diversen Herstellern sammeln.


----------



## Supercomputer (22. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Der Zugriff auf die DB kann über Berechtigungen gesteuert werden, der DB-User der Software sollte generell nur das können dürfen, was er auch wirklich braucht. Du kannst zum Beispiel nur SELECT auf vorgefertigte Views erlauben. Zum Ändern von Daten kann man dann auf Stored Procedures/User Defined Functions zurückgreifen. So braucht der DB-User keine allgemeinen Read/Write Berechtigungen auf die DB, sondern nur Berechtigungen auf ein paar Views und SPs/UDFs. Das können eigentlich alle mir bekannten, einigermaßen brauchbaren DBMS (z. B. MySQL, MS SQL, Oracle).


Die Rechte wollte ich sowieso stark beschränken, das bekomme ich ja so auch bei gebracht. Daher ist auch "Normalisierung" kein Fremdwort für mich. Ich muss dir aber wirklich recht geben, dass Probleme mit der Performance erst bekämpft werden können, sofern welche auftreten.
Ich Dachte bei diesem Ansatz halt daran, dass ich so genau steuern kann, wann welche Teile mit aufgenommen werden. Jedoch kann ich dies auch bequem anders steuern, so dass ich diesen Gedanken mittlerweile verworfen habe. 



bitbowl schrieb:


> echt coole Sache
> ich denke nur dass das verdammt viel aufwand wird für alle einzelnen Komponenten die Infos und Benchmarks etc rauszusuchen..


Ja, es ist in der Tat einiges an Arbeit, überlege auch eigene Benchmark Programme zu schreiben (Ja, die Sprache C++ in Verbindung mit Qt ist mir bekannt.) So kann ich einheitliche Ergebnisse erreichen. Was die Programmierung der Programme für die Benchmarks betrifft, kann mir ein guter Freund und Klassenkamerad helfen, so dass es damit keine Probleme geben dürfte. Dank der Nutzung von Qt ist es zudem möglich, diese Programm Plattform unabhängig zu gestalten.
Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit auch andere Möglichkeiten an vertrauenswürdige Benchmark Ergebnisse zu gelangen.



Rho schrieb:


> Der wird in einem Jahr vermutlich noch immer überlegen, welches DBMS er einsetzen soll, und Kontaktdaten von diversen Herstellern sammeln.



Solch ein Kommentar ist mit Nichten hilfreich.

Ich verfüge leider nicht über die Zeit, mich permanent mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen, daher braucht es etwas Zeit.
Zumal solch ein Projekt ohne ausreichende Planung zum scheitern verurteilt wäre.



Aktuelles UPDATE:

DBMS wird erst mal MySQL, da ich mit diesem bisher die meiste Erfahrung gesammelt habe.


----------



## Rho (22. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Die Rechte wollte ich sowieso stark beschränken [...] Daher ist auch "Normalisierung" kein Fremdwort für mich.


Wie hängen die beiden Themen denn zusammen?



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Ja, es ist in der Tat einiges an Arbeit, überlege auch eigene Benchmark Programme zu schreiben (Ja, die Sprache C++ in Verbindung mit Qt ist mir bekannt.)


Also weil das Projekt viel Arbeit bedeutet und du deshalb nur langsam voran kommst, überlegst du dir jetzt, wie du das alles in noch mehr Arbeit ausarten lassen kannst? Aber immerhin hättest du dann eine weitere Ausrede, weshalb du noch immer nicht weiter gekommen bist.



Supercomputer schrieb:


> Solch ein Kommentar ist mit Nichten hilfreich.


Dann hoffe ich, du hast genug Verwandschaft. 



Supercomputer schrieb:


> DBMS wird erst mal MySQL, da ich mit diesem bisher die meiste Erfahrung gesammelt habe.


Welch überraschende Wahl. Welche Datenbanksysteme hast du eigentlich in Erwägung gezogen? Ausschließlich Relationale?


----------



## XPrototypeX (23. April 2015)

*AW: Einen unabhängigen PC-Konfigurator Programmieren*

Wieso schreibt ihr das nicht einfach in Java? Komplett Prozessor / OS unabhängig und mit JavaFx eine schöne Grafikbibliothek und gerade für Leute die nicht viel Erfahrung in "großen" Projekten haben, ensteht Chaos nicht so schnell und natürlich der Vorteil, das du nicht ständig mit Pointern rumhantieren musst.

Das ganze dann im Web laufen zu lassen, ist auch nicht besonders schwer mit diversen Frameworks. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Projekt nicht besonders schwer umzusetzen (von der Daten Beschaffung mal abgesehen) und ein erster Prototype hätte schon lange stehen können, so dass vielleicht andere Leute lust bekommen mit zu machen.


----------

